

Mark Zuckerberg plays Farmville, for real - tilt
http://www.businessinsider.com/mark-zuckerberg-is-only-eating-food-he-kills-2011-5

======
rick888
Last year's goal was to "learn chinese". I can't imagine him "learning" it in
a year.

